# Still more kingies at Clovelly



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Went out this morning, as yesterday the southerly was too much to contend with.
Drifted for about an hour off Clovelly head with no hits. Wind died down and the water turned to glass. The FF was registering bait balls in about 30 metres of water, about 1 km off Wedding Cake Island. My attention turned to a large group of seagulls that in the distance seemed to be bobbing around in choppy water. I immediately realised that if all around me the ocean was still, there was no reason why it would be choppy in that spot. You guessed it...KINGIES and a heap of them.
Photos tell the story. Caught them on SP's. Bit like shooting fish in a barrel. Sashimi tonight, folks!!!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah Simon, you've done it again. Well done.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Simon,

I love the anticipation of a fishing trip where you pretty well know that you are going to do well. Those kingies have got to be so much fun.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

you little ripper


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

wouldnt mind a crak at some of those kingies ... must be great in the pan to


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey mate: Beautiful catch; but, were you fishing or actually shooting fish in a barrel? That looks suspiciously like a bullet hole in the side of your fish.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh...well..yes. It was actually a gaff mark. These kingies were too fired up for a Boga Grip. Although played out, on 2kg line I was not taking any chances. 
Interestingly, one of them spat out the SP after 10 minutes. Line went slack then I was on again. Now not sure whether same one, but when I finally brought it up I had hooked it under the gill plate. Whether it had gone back for another bite or I had foul hooked it, I don't know. But just the sight of hundreds of kingies under the yak, and on the surface was just unbelievable. They fought like demons and were starving.

Tomorrow I will give it another shot, with a 6am start. Any later and the wind picks up too much. Tomorrow it is a N wind, but a very low swell. The kingies seem to have been around the area for the past week. I don't want to think at what is feeding below them :shock: :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

simond11, reckon i could get up there by 6am tommorrow... :twisted:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> jealousy would be one of the biggest understatements to how i am feeling right now. Well done mate


Agree with Gatesy. Green with envy. Simply green with envy. Well done Simon.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

simond11 said:


> The kingies seem to have been around the area for the past week. :shock: :shock:
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


Bet by the time I get out there all that will be left will be fish scales and Kingy sh#t. :?

JT


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun mate, those little kingies go hard, well done on the light gear.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good stuff Simon. What size were these ones?

Get a measurement and put them in the comp!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
Still around the 2.5-3kg mark and about 60cm long. Legal but certainly not monsters, although on 2kg line they felt like marlin.
Must get Shimano Brag Mat....
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

top stuff


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

That's some excellent fishing Simon.
Mate, how relaxed are you, taking photo's of the school before you get there. I'd be paddling my butt off to get into the frey, getting a birds nest, having to re-rig and then have a shot :?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahhhh my fishing dream!!! What a session, I'm highly jealous at the moment. Well done on a fine haul.

Milt,


----------

